# Need help with Videora TiVo Converter



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

When I use this and then upload it back to my tivo they video still will not play what is going on here?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

bump


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Maybe you should post at their forum for answers to their product?

http://www.pspvideo9.com/forums/index.php?c=8


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> bump


What did you think bumping your post after one hour was going to accomplish?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

If I bump it than I might get a answer sooner because my post will be the one at the top
kind of like the one at the front will get service faster than the ones and the back


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

After an hour, your post couldn't have been more than three or four threads from the top, given the usual traffic in here. Do you really think someone would only read the first thread and then not read any other threads?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Come to think of it, with that kind of impatience being displayed I think I'm less likely to want to pipe in and help. (Being a volunteer for free out of the kindness of our hearts kinda thing, and all.)


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Fofer said:


> Come to think of it, with that kind of impatience being displayed I think I'm less likely to want to pipe in and help. (Being a volunteer for free out of the kindness of our hearts kinda thing, and all.)


I do not need help with the problem anymore


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

lee espinoza said:


> I do not need help with the problem anymore


As we talked about here, sharing your eventual solution would be a polite thing to do. That's how this forum operates, we all try to help each other. And your experience may help a TiVolutionary hacker in the future! So fess up and be clear about how you solved the problem.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Fofer said:


> As we talked about here, sharing your eventual solution would be a polite thing to do. That's how this forum operates, we all try to help each other. And your experience may help a TiVolutionary hacker in the future! So fess up and be clear about how you solved the problem.


Try to create the directories below, one at a time, the AVI
will transcoding with one of them.
1. c:\tmp
2. c:\cygwin\tmp
3. make a \tmp dir in the same directory as the tivoserver.exe


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

lee espinoza said:


> Try:
> 1. c:\tmp
> 2. c:\cygwin\tmp
> 3. make a \tmp dir in the same directory as the tivoserver.exe
> ...


Thanks, Larry!


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Fofer said:


> Thanks, Larry!


Yes Larry thank you :up:


----------

